

Do We Need Node? - zpao
http://zpao.com/posts/do-we-need-node/

======
secstate
I think the point about most other languages having package systems that exist
independent of the compiler is a great analogy. It really is a bit funky when
you consider how tied to Node/V8 all npm modules are. And as the OP said, Node
has a been a tremendously powerful, positive force in the world, but if JS
really is the cat's meow, perhaps it's time for a real, framework-agnostic
library manager.

~~~
etler
Not all npm modules reference Node libraries, and most that do use them for
features that are unavailable otherwise (file reading, http connections,
etc...). But other than self imposed module requirements, I don't think npm
actually has anything intrinsically tying it to node. You can run npm without
node, and if the library functions were emulated in a different engine, I
think it would work mostly without a hitch. It's just that nobody has done
that yet.

------
airencracken
Do we really need server side javascript at all?

~~~
ocfx
Yes its the best thing ever.

~~~
hawleyal
Agreed.

